# ONR diluition rate



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I've just received my first ONR 8oz bottle and i'll try it as soon as possible.
I've read many posts about ONR and i'd like to summarize about diluition rate.

Am i right?

*Backet Wash:* 1oz in 1-2 gallons of water
*Prewash *hp pump sprayer : 1oz in 1-2 gallons of water
*QD*: 1oz in 16 of water.
*Bucketless wash*: 1oz in 32oz of water.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

How many more threads on ONR dilution?!!

Bucket: 1oz (2 capfuls) to 7.5L

Pre-wash: Same dilution as wash solution (a touch stronger if you desire - but no real world advantage)

QD - Don't bother TBH, a small sprayer @ wash strength can be kept handy for bird bombs etc...

Bucketless wash: AKA 'Lowiepete method' = wash strength - I tried this method but it's not for me TBH.


C


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> QD - Don't bother TBH, a small sprayer @ wash strength can be kept handy for bird bombs etc...


The bottle says 8oz per Gallon that means 1:16. I've just assumed that who wrote this knows how to use it.



Chris_4536 said:


> Bucketless wash: AKA 'Lowiepete method' = wash strength - I tried this method but it's not for me TBH.





Lowiepete said:


> The key with ONR (and the GLSS) is to allow the product time to do its work.
> You spray a fine mist of the product (ONR in a fairly high concentration, say
> between 32 and 40 parts water to 1), and leave it to dwell for a while. At
> that strength you'll probably be surprised at the very slow rate of evaporation,
> even on warm panels.


As i wrote 1:32.

Sorry if this is a redudant post.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have tried it as a QD - but it's just to 'wet'.

Use ONR to wash the car, then go over with some Last Touch or Z6, Z8 etc etc..


Don't forget... the person who wrote the label will benefit hugely from you using more and more ONR :thumb:

I have used it, I know how to use it - I have used it exclusivley on our two cars fof the last 8 months or so!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> I have used it, I know how to use it


I'm looking forward to say the same 

Tanks for your advice.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

No probs, enjoy - it's great stuff, wish I had discovered it years ago!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I use 50ml per 10 liters and it works fine.


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

Do they use a different label in the UK? I have never seen it with sucha high dilution ratio for a wash, 1oz per US gallon(3.85l) or 8ml per litre.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

My label says "Add 1oz to 2 gallons of water in a wash bucket", but i've read some posts talking about 1oz per 1/2 gallons.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

What's this lowiepete method you mention then?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1580091&postcount=6


----------

